# Provera vs. progesterone



## MerryMint

Hi ladies,

I appreciate all the advice so far and have another question.

After my blood test came back negative, my doctor prescribed me provera to get my period started. I told her the nurse on the phone that I was not comfortable taking Provera because I don't know for certain that I have not ovulated yet this cycle and I'm not comfortable with the side effects (particularly the part about birth defects). I asked her if I could just have progesterone instead and she said that's what she was prescribing...

So, I go to pickup the prescription and lo and behold it was Provera, not progesterone. I'm not sure calling my doc will do any good, because she was adamant that what she was prescribing was pregesterone so I don't think she gets that Provera is progestin which is different.

What do you ladies suggest? I really don't feel comfortable taking the Provera unless I KNOW that I'm not pregnant or in the process of conceiving. Should I TTA for 2 weeks and then take it? Can I get real progesterone in the US without a prescription?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blue12

I would probably wait the 2 weeks until you felt more certain that you are not pg - and then take the provera.

Unfortunately I do not know where you can get progesterone.

Best wishes.


----------



## Newlywed52810

You can get over the counter progesterone cream, and I think suppositories (not sure if they're over the counter though).

I just went through the same thing and after 2 months, numerous urine tests and a blood test decided to take the Provera to induce my period. 

If you're not comfortable you can wait a little longer, it's your body.

Good luck!


----------



## Newlywed52810

Oh ps. I also got a progesterone level blood test which indicated I did not ovulate.


----------



## MariaF

I thought Provera was Progesterone :shrug:

That's what they prescribe in the UK to induce a period. Ive never heard of actual Progesterone being prescribed - it's normall called something else (like Provera)

I would wait another week or so (doing OPKs for example) to rule out ovulation and then taking it.

Ive not heard of any side effects from Provera.

Good luck!


----------



## MerryMint

Thanks ladies... think I will just wait it out to be safe. 

For any of you that are interested, from the Pfizer (makers of Provera) information website:

"There may be an increased risk of minor birth defects in children whose mothers are
exposed to progestins during the first trimester of pregnancy. The possible risk to the
male baby is hypospadias, a condition in which the opening of the penis is on the
underside rather than the tip of the penis. This condition occurs naturally in
approximately 5 to 8 per 1000 male births. The risk may be increased with exposure to
PROVERA. Enlargement of the clitoris and fusion of the labia may occur in female
babies. However, a clear association between hypospadias, clitoral enlargement and
labial fusion with use of PROVERA has not been established."

https://media.pfizer.com/files/products/uspi_provera.pdf


----------



## MariaF

Oh GOD!!! I hope they only mean if a mother has been taking it when ALREADY pregnant! Ive taken Provera twice now to induce a bleed....:shrug:


----------



## MerryMint

Yes, MariaF, I think so... though, it's not easy to find good data on this one. That's why I want to wait, because I'm not charting and can't be 100% sure that I did not ovulate or conceive in the last week and half (wishful thinking I know). 

If you have not ovulated and just take it to induce a bleed, you should be fine. :)


----------



## cheerios

Provera = Progesterone
My FS told me about that before. 

And I would suggest not reading up too much on the internet. A lot of women take progesterone suppositories during their first semester. Even ladies on BnB and I think all of them are fine.


----------



## lily52928

I came across this thread while doing an internet search on Provera. I know its a long shot becasue this thread is 7 years old but I just signed up to this site in hopes that someone can help me or give me advice. The beginning of my last period was April 26th, 2017. It's now July 16th, 2017. I am approaching my third missed period. This is very out of the ordinary for me as I usually have regular cycles. I saw a doctor about a month ago because I was wondering if I was pregnant even though I had had a negative home pregnancy test. She gave me another urine test while I was there and it was also negative. She said there is no way I can be pregnant since the tests were negative and hCG would have showed up by that time. (I was suspecting that I could have conceived on May 2nd) She told me to get in touch with her when I missed my third period (Which is coming up in 10 days). She said I have low progesterone and will need Provera to induce my period. However - I have been reading about Provera and am concerned to take it because of all the side affects including birth defects in the first trimester. What if I am pregnant and hCG didn't show up in the test? I have read that this is the case for some women. Or what if I have conceived since I visited the Dr? I have been having some early pregnancy symptoms such as very sore breasts, back ache, very frequent urination, swollen feet, mood swings, unexplained weight gain, etc. I am worried about taking Provera but also know that if I am not pregnant and just have low progesterone, then I need something to induce my period so that I don't have buildup and thus cause health problems. Any advice ?? Thank you.


----------

